# Night at the Museum 2 BluRay review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61DjH-N%2BnuL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]*Night at the Museum Battle of the Smithsonian BluRay review*

This was one on the few movies that I have anticipated watching once it was released. The first movie was enjoyable to watch and had many funny parts keeping the humor going throughout. 

The second installment sees Larry Daley (Ben Stiller) and the ancient Egyptian tablet shipped off to the Smithsonian in Washington, D.C. with former museum guard Larry Daley heading down to rescue it after hearing that the monkey has activated its power causing all sorts of havoc.

Larry finds himself being torn between his new found fame running his new company selling new inventions like the "glow in the dark flashlight" on TV infomercials and his former job as a night security Gard.

The movie has even more great special effects and again brings to life many of the old favorites as well as some new Smithsonian displays all in the effort to keep ones interest in the movie. 

Does the movie deliver? a resounding "YES" We found it even more comical and fun than the first and for a squeal thats very surprising.


Video quality:
:4.5stars:
This is a great movie for use as a demo, a great percentage of the move is brightly lit and has very good contrast and detail. There are lots of wide pans that are clear and smmoth with color and attention to detail done very well.

Audio: DTS MA 5.1
:4stars:
The soundtrack was dynamic and the surround channels used well. There were many uses of the LEF channel with several times down in the 15Hz range. 

Over all movey enjoyment:
:4.5stars:
All in all this movie is another one to add to the Bluray or DVD collection and is a great family film that most ages will enjoy. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I might give that one a rental someday.


----------

